# Need two for Shark Tourney



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok I got the boat, I have entered. I have two rods that will do with ok gear for shark fishing. Any experiance is good with some gear.I have a little not much. Over all i need someone to split some cost not much just beer, ice, and entry.Three wayswill be cheap and we will have an awsome time.Expecially if we place. 

I should be able to run my boat all weekend on a single tank of fuel.CHeck out the details on the pretourny posts. I will be running my wife back to Navy point a couple times throughout the weekend so more can come out with us.

Most of all this is a family oriented, fun, camping, shark tourney that is a good chance for us all to meet and have fun together.



I have a 18 ft Blue Wave. Call me if your interested 

850-380-8777

Brandon


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Come on man! Nobody without a boat lookin to get in on this tourney? Have you seen the prizes? For your half of an entry fee, $40, and probably about $25 in Brandons boat (My Blue Wave I sold him...which has caught its share of sharks!) you can have a blast!!!

Someone ought to jump on this!


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey, I am definately interested. My buddy might be also. When is the tourney? I guess I will have to look up the information here on the PFF. PM me if you still need someone, along with your number, and I will call you.Thanks man.

steve


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/8/2008)*Come on man! Nobody without a boat lookin to get in on this tourney? Have you seen the prizes? For your half of an entry fee, $40, and probably about $25 in Brandons boat (My Blue Wave I sold him...which has caught its share of sharks!) you can have a blast!!!
> 
> Someone ought to jump on this!




I knew that had to be your old boat, man that thing does catch sharks. When is the tourney?



Never mind I just realized it is this weekend. Not a freakin chance. Why at my age am I still going to school:banghead:banghead


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Why does no body know about this tourney??? I thought we bumped the post with the shit talking. Guys you got a chance at over $1000 and prizes. How can you not fish this???? If not this tourney this year then WHAT??? This is the most affordabletourney of the year and the most fun. Free beer, free shark nuggets, free camping, just the $80 fee per boat NOT person. How can you pass this up?


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Gotta be honest Clay..Derrick....as u know I am not fishing this tourney but I am aware of its existence only thru you guys that day diving. Who ever is putting it on (unknown) really should do a better job of promoting it. Im usually in the know on whats going on in the gulf fishing/diving world thanks to this amazing forum...but truth be told...I dont think many know of the tourney. Clay does more to promote area shark tourneys than the actual tourney folks imho.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Lockout (5/9/2008)*Gotta be honest Clay..Derrick....as u know I am not fishing this tourney but I am aware of its existence only thru you guys that day diving. Who ever is putting it on (unknown) really should do a better job of promoting it. Im usually in the know on whats going on in the gulf fishing/diving world thanks to this amazing forum...but truth be told...I dont think many know of the tourney. Clay does more to promote area shark tourneys than the actual tourney folks imho.


This is a PFF tourney. It is not a area tourney etc... Clay puts this on himself all by his lonesome.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

It's Clay's Fault!!!!


----------

